# Banjo curretage/ Please help!



## agomelsky@cfmcky.com (Oct 23, 2013)

We have a patient who delivered a nonviable fetus at 17 weeks gestation and then had a banjo curettage for retained placenta? Is it appropriate to bill 59160 in this case?


----------

